
Engineers with Retinitis Pigmentosa - bestsmtithfam
I am an engineering teacher in Central Texas with a new student who has retinitis pigmentosa. Is there anyone who would be interested in contacting me to discuss how I can help this 9th grader in his efforts?
======
ayewo
This visually impaired engineer periodically shares how he copes with coding
on his LinkedIn profile.

He also suffers from RP, which he talked about in this article:
[https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/essence-reading-victor-ogo-
ek...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/essence-reading-victor-ogo-ekwueme)

